# Carolina Dart Frogs will be selling at Repticon Ice in Durham, NC 9/7 & 8



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be at Repticon Ice in Durham this weekend, 9/7 & 8. Here's some of what we will have available.
3 azureus juveniles, 4 green & black auratus juveniles, 1 adult reticulated green & black auratus, 2 Green & black auratus adults, a few leucomelas froglets, a pair of esperanza pumilios, sveral bicolor froglets, a pair of producing azureus, 1 veradero adult, new and used vivs and lots of supplies. Hope to see all of our friends there.


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Almost forgot, also selling three adult vanzolini.


----------

